# I missed this one yesterday....



## OLD-AG

Just about 1 inch right over the shoulder at 30 yards, I'm still kickin' myself. Oh well, I think he's worth trying for again.


----------



## willeye

should have waited until daylight, you can see your pins better lol. just joking, hope he shows his self again.:brew:


----------



## justin-credible1982

Well, at least it was a clean miss. Good luck on a second shot at him!


----------



## huntr4life

Good Luck


----------



## OLD-AG

Thanks guys, I will keep trying...in the daylight next time willeye lol.hwell:


----------



## Goags

Man, I hope he gives ya a second chance. That's a bigboy!


----------



## landlokt

X4 on hoping you get another chance. Might not be at that feeder again though.Agree w/ justin. Glad it was a clean miss. Easier to sleep at night that way


----------



## Chunky

Wow, nice deer....I don't know about you, but I have a few that I have missed over the years and they still haunt my dreams. That buck is nice enough to fall into that catagory...good luck getting him.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Did he duck the arrow??? you may have been on target and he just put the 30 yrd move on ya!!! aim in the lower 1/3 or try to anyway... I can see how a major case of buck fever might be on ya with that bad boy coming in WOW!!! G-Luck


----------



## RATLTRAP

Oops! Back away from the ledge! It's ok!


----------



## Josh5

Bummer.....at least you got to see him.

I guess that doesn't help much. Good luck on sticking him next time.


----------



## Trouthunter

You'll get him next time. He still doesn't know what that noise was or that zipping sound that went over his back and won't associate it with humans unless you screamed out what I would have screamed out had I missed that shot. 

TH


----------



## OLD-AG

Thanks again for the thoughts, I see I even got some sympathy green!!! Trouthunter, I bit my tongue, he circled around to downwind about 60 yards out and busted me. I've got him on camera hitting at least two other feeders, so keeping my fingers crossed.:redface:


----------



## Swampus

Nice Buck for sure!! Hope you do get another chance on him!

swamp


----------



## Screeminreel

Don't feel bad bud, last year I shot at a nice 10pt, not nearly as nice as yours, but nice for our area. 

I remember doing all of the check list items, draw, settled my anchor, bend at the waist, make sure which pin was on him, all of it. After the shot however, I could not for the life of me understand why I found the arrow in two pieces, on my side of the deer, with hair on the middle of it at the break, and nothing else on it at all. Replaying it all in my mind dozens of times, I never remember looking through the darn peep. 

I put it all together the next morning when I could see things a bit better. The arrow evidently had hit and stuck in the ground right under him. When he stepped forward one foot was on one side and when the other came forward it broke the arrow in half and sent both pieces flying. 

Good luck on your next chance, I bet he will be down for the count.


----------



## State_Vet

Good luck!


----------



## bumaruski

Just like bowfishing, aim low. After I started doing that, I have not missed since then.


----------



## Law Dog

Good luck,, He's a nice one!!


----------



## fjm308

Good luck. nice buck


----------



## dlove

Good Luck. Hope you get him. I know you will see him again. Everytime you slip off to sleep. As fast as whitetails are 30 yrds is getting out there.


----------



## Titus Bass

Wonderful buck.....I hope you get that 2nd shot......


----------



## OLD-AG

Thanks again, Screemin you've got my sympathies as well....dlove you are dead on , I've replayed that scene at least a hundred times so far. Good luck to all of ya'll, if he goes down to a gun this weekend I'll get some pics and measurements posted next week, if not I'll keep looking!!!


----------



## camokid

good luck on getting that buck this weekend Bro. Give me call if you dirt check anything.


----------



## mathews

*ANYONE HUNT IN Del Rio, TEXAS*

GOT A LEASE THERE AND IN CARTA VALLEY. FOR THE CARTA VALLEY LEASE WE'RE ON HAS EXOTICS AND WHITETAIL GOT A NICE 10 POINT OFF. IT SCORE 128.THE RANCHER SAID IT WAS A MANAGMENT. IT WAS 4.5 YRS. THEN THE ONE IN DEL RIO ITS CALLED HORN RANCH. WE GOT ON IT BECAUSE IT IS A TROPHY LEASE. WE HAD ONE NICE BUCK, IT WAS 16 POINT BUCK, BUT THERE WAS A GUY THAT WAS POACHING AND GOT CAUGHT. SO DAVID THE RANCHER WENT TO THE SHERIFF AND GAME WARDENS DEPARTMENT AND TOLD BOTH OF THEM THE PROBLEM. SO THE NEXT DAD THEY KICKED HIM OFF THE RANCH. WHAT THE GUY WAS DOING WAS GOING AROUND TO PEOPLES SPOTS AND TAKING THE CARD OUT OF THE CAMERAS AND IF THERE WERE ANY GOOD BUCKS HE WOULD GET THEM. IT PIST EVERYONE OFF.:hairout:


----------



## Carp

good story


----------



## OLD-AG

:frown:
Just wanted to throw out an update, so far that bad boy hasn't been seen again.
Lease mates have taken a couple of 150"+ bucks this season, but nobody has seen the bigun'. The rut at our place is pretty much done by the weekend after Thanksgiving, maybe someone will get a 2nd chance after Christmas. Still, nice to know he got to do a bit of breeding this season.


----------



## Rack Ranch

SUX !!


----------



## let's go

I've got one of those in my memory bank from ten years ago. It still hurts. An obvious P&Y buck sauntering through the piney woods without a clue I was in the tree. His vitals were in an opening and the release was dead on. By the time the arrow made it to the opening he was gone. Arrow went straight through where he had been and would've been a perfect kill shot. They don't get that big standing still like a 3D target.

Good luck getting another chance. I never saw that buck again and nobody on our place ever killed him.


----------



## Buck Tag

Monster! Hope ya get another shot at em...


----------



## bzrk180

Aw man, that sucks. I missed my first elk with my bow many years ago...Perfect broadside shot at 20 yards... An inch over his back!!

I was mad, but as I look back, what a cool experience!


----------

